# Tis the season....



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

To raid the Lemax displays for usable figures!
Wal-Mart, K-Mart, Lowes, Michaels, etc. all have slightly different 'collections'

And they are usually about half what the hobby store wants for model RR figures!

Just make sure what size you need, as the figures can range from about 1/32 to 1/24

Quick tip: Got a dollar in your pocket? US currency bills are are 2.61 inches wide and 6.14 long. How about a credit card? They are 2 1/8" high and 3 3/8" inches wide. Useless trivia? Hold a figure up against the bill and the card. See anything?

A dollar folded in half is 6 feet in 1:24. The other dimension is pretty close to the proper height of a figure in 1:29. That credit card is 5' 8" wide in 1:20......


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And your credit card is just short of 5 ft 2 high in 1:29


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Too many figures set with winter clothes in the snow. Otherwise they would be perfect for me.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob Pero on 12 Nov 2011 02:14 PM 
Too many figures set with winter clothes in the snow. Otherwise they would be perfect for me.

They gots fall and carnival stuff, too.
http://shop.christmascentral.com/Lemax/Figurines/
http://shop.christmascentral.com/Lemax/Table Pieces/ 

http://shop.christmascentral.com/Lemax/Carnival/ 


They're also resin. Mr Demel likes resin! (Mrs SWMBO might not like the dust if you do it at the kitchen table) The bases can be painted another color, or cut off with a razor saw. 


Also, K-Mart's collection has a pretty nice gazebo this year for $10


----------

